# Let's Race! All Trackmania Nations Racers join here!



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2007)

I would like to call all "Trackmania Nations" Racers here to join the race online. 
For all those who are new to this game, let me tell you that this is totally free F1 racing game with amazing graphics and music. It supports multi-player options. 
Download from *www.trackmanianations.com/

*enscreenshots.softonic.com/s2en/48000/48729/0_tmn006.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

Any specific time


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 22, 2007)

will it work with my unlimited 256kbps conn. ?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2007)

sysfilez said:
			
		

> will it work with my unlimited 256kbps conn. ?



Sure. It will work. This game requires just around 50kbps for playing! 
__________


			
				Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Any specific time



Ok..Today night around 10:00pm?


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 22, 2007)

I was just asking
i am not sure i will be able to play today
tommorow i have maths exam.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 22, 2007)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> I was just asking
> i am not sure i will be able to play today
> tommorow i have maths exam.



No Problems. Exams are more important than games. All the best in exam.


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey I have limited usage of broadband (so called).. so srry can't join. But your idea is superb.. 
*TRACKMANIA NATIONS REALLY ROCKS*


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

Are there no more players of this game?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

I love to play. but i suck in racing. Btw also my net speed is like 0.6 Kbps. Can i still play with so called broadbad that sify gave


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

muhawhaw I'm in 

but i played this game (which digit provided) once, but it lagged heavily

so is it game problem or my underpowered PC problem.

PC config- 256RAM, onboard GM900, XP SP2
(every thing up-to-date)


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> muhawhaw I'm in
> 
> but i played this game (which digit provided) once, but it lagged heavily
> 
> ...



You have a bsnl broadband right?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> muhawhaw I'm in
> but i played this game (which digit provided) once, but it lagged heavily
> so is it game problem or my underpowered PC problem.
> PC config- 256RAM, onboard GM900, XP SP2
> (every thing up-to-date)



256RAM and GMA900 is bit on lesser side for this game. But still it can run on reduced graphics like background details, shadows, F1 Car details, and smoke effect. Give a try once more. 
One update...
The version which Digit gave sometime back is no longer supported for online play. An update has been released of size around 17MB. Download it and update the game on your PC. 

 *Download : TrackMania Nations Update*


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiran_track_mania ? 
I wud love to join but i sold my 6600gt few days ago .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks kiran, i'm downloading the Update now, will see you @10pm.  give me some Server details , in which you'll be
__________
& do give Vimal a "Personal Invitation"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Kiran_track_mania ?
> I wud love to join but i sold my 6600gt few days ago .



Kiran_track_mania ? Wow! Nice one dude...I think I need to contact FatBeing again for a change!  

Didn't you get a new gfx card? or you sold it for keeping your gf happy/active??? 
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Thanks kiran, i'm downloading the Update now, will see you @10pm.  give me some Server details , in which you'll be
> __________
> & do give Vimal a "Personal Invitation"



You are welcome.  
Dude, I am sorry to say that today is weekend, so I & my friends party today....Will not be online... I will catch-up sat & sun....Ok?


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

no probs, i'll be in GTA SA then.

dont forget to invite Vimal


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 23, 2007)

Shall we race now? Share your gmail ID here for chat...
Mine is [edited]


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

oops sorry dude, me & Vimal (he's already online) agreed to meet rit now in GTA SA MP.

dude try to get that game, its really funny in MP. read the GTA SA MP thread


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Kiran_track_mania ? Wow! Nice one dude...I think I need to contact FatBeing again for a change!
> 
> Didn't you get a new gfx card? or you sold it for keeping your gf happy/active???



GF is secondry to my computer  . I sold it coz i was getting a good deal , I have got a new dual core system , will be hopefully getting a 8 series low card as soon as i am able to save sufficient money for it.

btw , my mobo has got 6100 onboard , i dont think it will be sufficient for tm. I am little bit spoiled, i cant play games on horrible settings .


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 23, 2007)

How about we all join at 12noon on sunday


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 23, 2007)

Kiran dude, i tried the online mode, you  know what i experienced- the Worst Slide Show 

one moment i was at start line, the next i was already hittin the 1st Corner (the inbetween scene was missin lool), by the time i reached 4th corner, the race finished lool

maybe its coz of high ping rate


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 23, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Kiran dude, i tried the online mode, you  know what i experienced- the Worst Slide Show
> 
> one moment i was at start line, the next i was already hittin the 1st Corner (the inbetween scene was missin lool), by the time i reached 4th corner, the race finished lool
> 
> maybe its coz of high ping rate



Hahaa . That was funny. 

I had a terrible experience when it come to online. I brought Unreal Tournament 2003 and when i started to play it online and my fun lasted on 3 min and my connection was closed due to lag and naturally ping times. That was the last time i played online game.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> Kiran dude, i tried the online mode, you  know what i experienced- the Worst Slide Show
> one moment i was at start line, the next i was already hittin the 1st Corner (the inbetween scene was missin lool), by the time i reached 4th corner, the race finished lool
> maybe its coz of high ping rate



lol!   I am able to comfortably play online. Sometimes I end up with "Match Interrupted..". Did you configure firewall settings for Trackmania Nations? If not, do it and try again...


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

ya Trackmania has all permissions to access net

i guess its the "Ping" thing.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ya Trackmania has all permissions to access net
> 
> i guess its the "Ping" thing.



Try other server dude.....

Now I am going for a race....see if anybody can join me...
Location:
Server Category: GER
...main server: .....Beginners....
My ID is Kiran tech mania 
__________
And..Vimal...did u try out this game?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 24, 2007)

*WTF IS THIS,YOU GUYS ARE INVITING ME FOR RACING*
I pee my pants on the name of racing


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 24, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> *WTF IS THIS,YOU GUYS ARE INVITING ME FOR RACING*
> I *pee my pants on the name of racing*



Good Luck on that.


----------



## forever (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Are there no more players of this game?



seems like uve picked this one up recently , anyway i was an avid trackmania nations player for about 1 1/2 months, i played it last year in june -july and i managed to climb to all india rank 5  at the end but i quit the game because college had started and i culd'nt devote any more time. i played with the nick 
PappU, HR is the clan - hellracers. playing on german servers was damn great fun, me and some of my clan members - superdoc, smokey,quad were damn good guys to hang out with online, we used to ftw play for like 10 hours a day sometimes lol, i still remember we used to play on this german server jamlan.de arfanger something cause it was heavily crowded with good players so if u wanted to move up the ladder u culd do that easily by managing to beat them and getting hefty points  , now none of those players ive mentioned play anymore, theres also this guy JAY i used to play with who used to host his own server , when i left playing he was rank 1 in india and under 1000 in the world , anyway it was quite a bit of rush playing against so many players , my favorite servers were from netherland but for points german servers were the best, im waitng for trackmania united , next in the trackmania franchise , i have no clue its been released or what , i think when its out the HR clan will be back  atleast thats what doc said to me , hes the founder of the clan, bye for now 

P.S - ping doesn't create much problems in a game like trackmania s18000rpm, because the clock that records ur time is ur own comp. clock placed at ur end and not the server so no hassles , the only problem it creates is that u start late because of the lag. it must be the track , some graphic intesive tracks with lots of rollers and girders are known to cause problems on low end pcs , stay away from those tracks but its one of the most easy on ur pc games ull ever see, doesnt require much bandwidth either


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 24, 2007)

^^the lag is my problem

today too in some races i had random Lag, & having so many cars at a time is like hell, today a guy with Ferrari F40 mod was racing, we started Off at same time for me it was like i was driving that Ferrari looool, that guy was also follwoing my racing line, but thanks to "LAG" i ran straight into a Pillar lool

i need LOTsa practice in this game

i wud love to race some more Serious Simulation Racing games - thats my turf

btw how do we chat in the game, i didnt read the onscreen help

i read Kiran's msg's but didnt know how to reply lool

btw Kiran dude, you need to change your user ID to Kiran_*Track*_Mania,

here's some screenies i took

Kiran @ 21st place & me in 29th
*img169.imageshack.us/img169/2240/screenshot03ow7.th.jpg

Me in 25th & kiran dude in 34th
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/8932/screenshot05sb7.th.jpg

Kiran 25th & i 26th - just 0.03th of a second behind
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/7374/screenshot08qk1.th.jpg


Me in 25th, kiran 28th
*img139.imageshack.us/img139/2675/screenshot06ue2.th.jpg

Me 25th & Kiran 28th


btw *Vimal* you too try dude, its kinda fun

doesnt this game save more than *10* screentshots???, i had taken 30+ screenies [F10], but found only 10 in Game Folder


----------



## forever (Feb 25, 2007)

^ ur not lagging pal , u are spiking and losing packets it seems, im not sure but when i used to play there were very few times when this used to happen , but most of the servers worked like feather , try other servers , if this is the case on all servers then ur isp must be playing foul i guess, yeh this game is all about practise and giving time ,basically this is a 'track' game , a noob who knows the track very well might beat a very good player who doesn't know it too well , so i guess u shuld stick with the servers u play on for a while so that u get well familiarized with the tracks and can own on them some day , as for ranks in a race make sure u beat players above in the ladder or you wont get any points by beating players below you, i recommend u jamlan- the german server , it hosts all of tmn's native maps so the tracks aren't that bit difficult , afaicr 'c' used to pull down the console , and regarding the game make sure u keep on emptying the cache folder periodically as it'l store all the junk , avatars and crap of players u meet online , later


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

@s18000rpm, hey buddy what connection you are on , and what ISP? If its dataone i have a tip which slashes ping rates to half.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

but the cache size in game folder is jus 653KB, can that too slow @ some stage?


@tarey, yes, its the UL900 of dataone, dude help me, the ping sh1t bothers me in GTA SA-MP too


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> @s18000rpm, hey buddy what connection you are on , and what ISP?* If its dataone i have a tip which slashes ping rates to half.*



/me wonders


----------



## forever (Feb 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> but the cache size in game folder is jus 653KB, can that too slow @ some stage?



thats not the problem , deleteing the cache is a good practise is all what im trying to say, as far ur ping things is concerned im totally clueless, maybe it has something to do with the isp or perhaps its best if u turn off the firwewall and av services while playing.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ No need to wonder , just a modem setting which reduces the first hop to the gateway to half the time (I apologise, I didn’t mention  by half I meant the first hop to the local dataone gateway). 

Trace route to find the details abt the hops made to reach a destination. 

```
C:\DOCUME~1\GAURAV>tracert www.google.com

Tracing route to www.l.google.com [72.14.235.99]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  [B][U]1    25 ms    24 ms    25 ms  59.95.160.1[/U][/B]
  2    72 ms    77 ms    72 ms  218.248.249.85
  3    72 ms    72 ms    73 ms  218.248.249.9
  4    84 ms    82 ms    82 ms  218.248.255.1
  5    71 ms    72 ms    71 ms  218.248.255.2
  6    81 ms    80 ms    81 ms  125.16.156.25
  7    83 ms    83 ms    83 ms  202.56.223.73
......
....
....
...
```

I was getting very bad pings on the first hop to my bsnl gateway, i did the following things and the results were amazing. This is what i did :

Access your modem control panel by putting 192.168.1.1 in your browser. Chk the firmware version provided on the first page(summary section). I have a Smartx MT880 modem which had really old firmware, I was getting 90ms in the first hop(really bad) .So the first thing i did is to upgrade the firmware to the newest version *V200R001C01B021SP03*. This reduced the ping in the first hop to 55ms approx. 
Now if you have an older version of firmware in your modem than i strongly recommend to update it. New dataone modems already have newest version of firmware. 

Now second thing to do is expand the 'Advanced' section and click on the 'ADSL Settings' option .You will see these options.
*img95.imageshack.us/img95/6492/adslvy3.jpg

Now the ADSL modulation is the setting which makes the difference. The ADSL2+ is the default setting. The pings (for my Dataone gateway) i got for each ADSL modulation settings are as follows : 

On ADSL2+ and ADSL2 44-52 ms
On T1.413 and G.DMT 48-64 ms
*On Glite 25-30 ms*
Multimode is G.DMT

Result suggests that Glite provides the least ping. In my case i was initially on 90ms now the ping is 24-30ms approx which is a big change . Even if you have the new firmware already you will get benefited by the Glite modulation setting. After updating the firmware i was getting 44-52ms , after i did Glite it slashed to approx half ie. *24-30ms* . 
One thing i noticed that on ADSL2+ setting i get max speed of 230KBps on my connection and on Glite its reduced by little to 215KBps. But when i had the 32KBps(256Kbps) connection the speed loss was not even noticeable.

I keep my modem's modulation setting on Glite usually 15KBps loss out of 230KBps is not much , even if it matters you can always switch modes wrt to your gaming and downloading sessions . Do this , test and post the results here. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Any thing for ut300r2u modem


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ Access your modem settings and chk for the modulation options. See if you get similar options there .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

i have Huawei SmartAX MT880, with Firmware Version *V200R001C01B021SP01*   (Apr 21 2005), where from you got the firmware???

& the ADSL Settings is missing (coz of firmware maybe).


btw @*Tarey can you upload that firmware.*


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

I dont have G.lite in options but there was G.DMT.I switched to it and pings came down from 87 to 52


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

@vimal , thats good  . Also chk is there is a new firmware release for your modem.
@s1800rpm, yes the ADSL settings are missing because of the old firmware . Pls do a ping test on your local gateway before you upgrade the firmware , so that comparison can be made  . Tell me your mail id so i can mail the new firmware to you, i have that firmware in my mailbox ,so it will be easy for me to forward it to you then uploading somewhere.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

i cant find a firmware for my router anywhere


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 25, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> i cant find a firmware for my router anywhere



. Did you go to the router or the company homepage and see if there is a firmware for download?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes I went but it was not found.
It is a weird case,I have my modem marked ut300r2u by bsnl.I visited utstarcom's site and found this- *www.utstar.com/images/solutions/broadband/cpe/adsl_cpe/ut300r2u.jpgThis is ut300r2u.


But to my surprise this is not my modem,I did some more search and went to a site named alphanetworks.com where I found this.
*www.alphanetworks.com/images/asl_2300.jpgthis is named ASL-2500 series
THIS is my modem
However there was no firmware on both sites.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

@tarey, can you give me a bit more detail on how to do the ping test. (the result u posted in "code")
i mean what IP addrs do i have to type in "cmd" (in bsnl its given 192.168.1.1) but i checked it with the one posted->www.l.google.com [72.14.235.99]

result is this *img361.imageshack.us/img361/6489/pingxh3.th.jpg


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^Dude use 
tracert www.google.com

as we all are using it as a standard.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks Tarey, i did the test & this the result

72.14.235.104
*186ms* TTL=252
*186ms*
*187ms*
*200ms*

& this is the one from *www.tracert.com/cgi-bin/ping.pl (online)

64 bytes from 59.92.156.xx: icmp_seq=0 ttl=112 time=344.258 ms
64 bytes from 59.92.156.xx: icmp_seq=1 ttl=112 time=344.252 ms
64 bytes from 59.92.156.xx: icmp_seq=2 ttl=112 time=345.355 ms
64 bytes from 59.92.156.xx: icmp_seq=3 ttl=112 time=344.430 ms
64 bytes from 59.92.156.xx: icmp_seq=4 ttl=112 time=344.728 ms


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Dude simply type 
tracert www.google.com
in command prompt and post results


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

*time- 7:29PM*
*img181.imageshack.us/img181/2519/pin1nq8.th.jpg
__________
just Upgraded the Firmware, & tested, but no major difference in ping
*img245.imageshack.us/img245/1188/ping3lc0.th.jpg

& btw when selecting "G-Lite" do we need to change other settings too???
like "EC/FDM Mode" & "BitSwap"

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/7627/modempu7.th.jpg
__________
*time- 8:34pm*
UPDATE

Dudes, i restarted my PC a while ago & now this MODEM is completely gone crazy, i'm getting DISCONNECTED Frequently (i'm logged in just for 3-5mins, & then Disconnected)

i'm reverting back to default settings (ADSL2+)

& the Pig thing with gta sa mp servers has gone even WORSE, now min. ping (of the regulars) is @ 300+


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ROFL,revert to original settings dude.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

you back already

well now in default ADSL2+ mode, pings hav gone a bit low for most of GTA SA MP servers except "CrazyBob's Cops & Robbers" . infact it has shot up BIG time, hovering @ 360 to 700


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

Dude that server is kinda unstable,I got 700 yesterday


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello guys... Just returned from one more magnificient picnic to Devaghar Beach @175Km from Pune.....fully squeezed on energy-need loads of glucon-D to charge up.... 

BTW, what and all is happening in this thread? .... 
s18000rpm, It was really nice racing with u on saturday... 
Good to see snap-shots of the scores  ... u missed some scores where I reached below 15th spots..


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

Same here, i had taken 30+ pics, but there were only 10 pics in the game folder

btw sorry for hijacking your thread, but its related to Online Gaming (ping thing) & its useful for Online Gamerz


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 25, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> btw sorry for hijacking your thread, but its related to Online Gaming (ping thing) & its useful for Online Gamerz



Well dude....this is not something new here! This was expected when Mr.Spam stepped in.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 25, 2007)

^^You calling Tarey_g Mr.Spam?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

59.92.128.1 is your local gateway. and you are getting 25ms approx on it , which is the best you can get , did you get these  results before making changes or after.  Did you ping 59.92.128.1 before updating the firmware, if yes hat were the results?

Just ping thru command prompt(ping 59.92.128.1) in both(test other settings too,like G.dmt worked for vimal) modulation settings and see the difference . I am surprised you didn't get any difference, this thing works on my and two of my firend's pc.

Your case is same as mine , I had the same old version of firmware you had so i hoped for better results , anyway change in modulation settings does effect on ping, you should try.

dont change the 'EC/FDM Mode' and 'BitSwap' settings, i have left them as it is . By changind the modulation mode to Glite the modem does behave differently, it picks up the ADSL link little late but no other problem than that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

only the first pic shows the pings *before* firmware update.

the other pics show the ping in *G-lite* mode.

this pic shows ping in *ADSL2+* mode.
*img440.imageshack.us/img440/8320/ping4tw7.th.jpg

i'll update on result with other settings.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ Dude , why are pinging google ,just ping your server 59.92.128.1 and chk coz this is the hop in which the settings effect the ping .


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 25, 2007)

sorry  i'm a noob in this ping sh1t too
__________
ok checked, its max=35ms & min=28ms.

now is this good??


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 25, 2007)

^^ On what settings? this is pretty good. Just see the difference between different modes. 

Do one thing use this command
C:\DOCUME~1\GAURAV>*ping 59.92.128.1 -n 10*

this will ping the target 10 times , which will return more stable results , you may also increase the count as you wish.

Post results like

ADSL = xx ms
GLite = yy ms
ADSL2+ = zz ms
etc...

Do a full detailed test (I know it takes time, but its worth ).


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 26, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> ^^You calling Tarey_g Mr.Spam?


You know it! 
__________


			
				forever said:
			
		

> seems like uve picked this one up recently , anyway i was an avid trackmania nations player for about 1 1/2 months, i played it last year in june -july and i managed to climb to all india rank 5  at the end but i quit the game because college had started and i culd'nt devote any more time. i played with the nick
> PappU, HR is the clan - hellracers. playing on german servers was damn great fun, me and some of my clan members - superdoc, smokey,quad were damn good guys to hang out with online, we used to ftw play for like 10 hours a day sometimes lol, i still remember we used to play on this german server jamlan.de arfanger something cause it was heavily crowded with good players so if u wanted to move up the ladder u culd do that easily by managing to beat them and getting hefty points  , now none of those players ive mentioned play anymore, theres also this guy JAY i used to play with who used to host his own server , when i left playing he was rank 1 in india and under 1000 in the world , anyway it was quite a bit of rush playing against so many players , my favorite servers were from netherland but for points german servers were the best, im waitng for trackmania united , next in the trackmania franchise , i have no clue its been released or what , i think when its out the HR clan will be back  atleast thats what doc said to me , hes the founder of the clan, bye for now





No dude. I am not new to this. I knew from past 1 year or so. I used to play   few hours before. Now I just manage to chip in a hour/day..... 
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> btw how do we chat in the game, i didnt read the onscreen help
> i read Kiran's msg's but didnt know how to reply lool



Chatting is simple dude... Just press "Space Bar" and start typing.... 

And your suggestion for my ID change in the game.... I will change if I managed to get below 10th place consistently!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 1, 2007)

@Tarey, (sorry for posting the results so late)

*G.lite = min=19ms    ; max=24ms*

T1.414 = min=38ms    ; max=50ms

ADSL2+ = min=28ms    ; max=38ms (lower d/l speed)

ADSL2  = min=27ms    ; max=38

G.Dmt  = min=33ms    ; max=48


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 15, 2008)

now!  My ID in game is *@KIRAN>>*


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 15, 2008)

i've never found this game in stores  .any place to buy?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 15, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i've never found this game in stores  .any place to buy?



This game is free, hence you will not find it in stores. Download the game from www.trackmanianations.com. 
For connecting online you have to apply an update after game installation. Download patches from here. 
*www.kiran-world.com/trackmania-nations-free-racing-game/


----------



## tarundham (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey I also want to play wat say bout 7pm IST???


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 16, 2008)

7 PM IST means 5:30 AM here! Lol....what abt now? It must be 9:30 pm there...


----------



## hullap (Mar 19, 2008)

HOW DO I PLAY.
Which server


----------

